# Echo remote



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've just had my second Echo Remote fail yesterday. It lasted a year and a week. I'm more than a bit annoyed. I have to use the thing frequently, since neither the Echo or the Dot are that good at rejecting even low-level ambient noise from TVs and such.

Pfui (as a famous detective would say).


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I had one that seemed to fail a while ago. I replaced the battery, even though the battery was fairly new, and it started working again. I'm  still not sure if there was actually anything wrong with the battery, or if taking it out and replacing it allowed the remote to reboot itself. Any chance the issue with yours is related to the battery and not to the remote itself?


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

My remote just died last week. I swapped out the batteries, didn't help.  Hubby saw a bit of corrosion from the batteries inside and thinks that's what made the remote go kaput.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

readingril said:


> My remote just died last week. I swapped out the batteries, didn't help. Hubby saw a bit of corrosion from the batteries inside and thinks that's what made the remote go kaput.


I've had that happen with some items, like a mini lantern, even if I was using it fairly often. How long have you had your remote?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> I've just had my second Echo Remote fail yesterday. It lasted a year and a week. I'm more than a bit annoyed. I have to use the thing frequently, since neither the Echo or the Dot are that good at rejecting even low-level ambient noise from TVs and such.
> 
> Pfui (as a famous detective would say).


Is this flummery?


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

gdae23 said:


> I've had that happen with some items, like a mini lantern, even if I was using it fairly often. How long have you had your remote?


Since January 2015, when I got the Echo. Still the original remote. I did use it a lot, but I'm not sure if I want to buy another.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Is this flummery?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> I had one that seemed to fail a while ago. I replaced the battery, even though the battery was fairly new, and it started working again. I'm still not sure if there was actually anything wrong with the battery, or if taking it out and replacing it allowed the remote to reboot itself. Any chance the issue with yours is related to the battery and not to the remote itself?


I re-booted both the Echo and the Dot multiple times, replaced the remote batteries, brushed the contacts, and sacrificed two cookies. No luck.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Update: Tried to take the thing apart. Failed. Brushed the negative contact again, sprayed with silicon lube, worked the contact up and down a dozen times or so.

Now it works. So it apparently was an internal corrosion problem, even though there was no evidence of the batteries leaking. File procedure for future use.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok tried that but it didn't work for me. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> Update: Tried to take the thing apart. Failed. Brushed the negative contact again, sprayed with silicon lube, worked the contact up and down a dozen times or so.
> 
> Now it works. So it apparently was an internal corrosion problem, even though there was no evidence of the batteries leaking. File procedure for future use.


I'm glad you were able to get it working again. I'll also "File procedure for future use."


----------

